# Is 1700 miles a lot for a 2005 Onix?



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a used Onix, 2005 model, in full Dura Ace trim, Mavic Kysrium ES clincher 700c wheel set for about $2100. Is this a good deal? It has 1700 miles on the frame, and the wheels are fairly new. I priced an Opal in similar trim brand new on the Orbea website with nearly identical components, and I'm looking at $5400 to order from a local Orbea shop in Sacramento (can't customize the 07 onix online, and it doesn't have a stock dura ace loadout available online, but I figure add another $600 to the msrp of the onix, and I'm looking at close to $3000+). I do about 10 miles a day hard riding in the hills of home on my Trek 6000 mountain bike, and I really want to get into road biking and racing. I want to get a really nice ride, but it doesn't have to be brand new, just a good value for my hard earned cash. I also plan to ride in an all day (8 to 4) bike-a-thon fund raiser, and my Trek 6000 may not be the most ideal bike for long rides. Is $2100 a good price for a bike with 1700 miles, with the features this bike has?
Any advice very much appreciated.
Leon


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

this sounds like a good deal to me. one plus to the 2005 onix is that it has the full carbon fork (later models have alu steerers). hung with dura ace and es's, that onix is a solid bike. as long as everything is in good shape, 1700 miles really isn't that much. i built up a close-out 05 onix frame almost exactly a year ago, and i'm a week away from getting 6000 miles. at 1700 miles, you are looking at 0 cable replacements, 0 chain replacements, etc etc. (again, as long as the components are in good shape) i'm betting that a new chain and set of cables would make the bike feel brand new.


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Ampastoral It seemed like an awfully good deal to me, but I'm pretty new to biking (decided to get serious about fitness again-used to run 10 miles per day before blowing out my knee skiing years ago) so I don't know how much mileage is a lot or a little. I did price full campy record sets too ($1500 for a complete record drive set) for upgrading the stock drivetrains that come with the 2007 Onix models, trying to calculate how much I'd end up spending on an lower end full carbon Orbea getting it up to a high level without having to buy an Orca (my wife will kill me if I spend that much on a bike for myself). I decided very early this morning (2 am) to buy it (it was an ebay item with a purchase now option) before the bidding got to the point where the buy now option gets voided, my gut was telling me I may not find a deal this good again for a while. I was starting to get an ulcer agonizing about losing out on the deal. I let a similarly loaded Onix (2006 model) slip away yesterday on ebay for 1600 dollars without making a bid. The one I bought also has had a custom gold overlay paint job that apparently makes it a unique frame since the 2005 onix only came in one color scheme. (is that true?).
Again, thanks for the reply, makes me feel pretty good about my decision early this morning.
Leon


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

that is a unique color scheme. the 05 onix actually came in three colors, silver (what i have), orange , and a blue. so long as the bike fits, you'll love it. the ride is fairly forgiving and the bottom bracket is quite stiff. i draped my 05 with campy centaur when i bought it...a year later, it has 06 record shifters and brakes, and 07 chorus crank, new race wheels on the way, etc etc etc.....such is the hobby......enjoy the bike. 

so long as you get the fit worked out, you'll love it.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

That paint scheme is pretty boss; and 2100 is a decent deal for that setup.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it is an excellent deal. 1700 miles is nothing. I have already put about 3000 miles on my new bike which is only a little over 3 months old and I still consider it new, of course 2 new sets of tires and new chain already. I would buy it if I were you


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the vote of confidence in the deal to all. I'm pretty happy with the choice I made. I was entertaining getting a new bike as well (either the dura ace loaded Bottechio or Motobecane models that are selling on bikesdirect.com) but the Orbea bikes just seemed to be a few notches above in quality, and of course, they were just plain beautiful works of art compared to everything else out there.


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

*Bummer news on my new ebay purchase*

The seller just contacted me, and the Onix I just paid for has been stolen from his garage when his girlfriend left the garage door open. Man, I am bummed. I can sympathize with the poor guy though. I've had $11k worth of pro camera equipment stolen from my house and less than a year later about 2K worth of power tools stolen from my garage, so now I have an alarm system in place. Guess I better get the dispute process rolling on PayPal to get my money back.:cryin:


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

Lionheartdds

Sent you a PM


rcsting


----------

